# Bank card (like an ATM)



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I used the ATM card like Bank Card at bank called Bank of America in America. Yes, it is called Bank of America, lol.

Anyway, if I withdraw my cash with my ATM card more than 3 time in one month then the fee will be 3 USD. 

My friend in Ponta Delgada, Azores told me that his Bank Card to withdraw the cash about 2 time in one month charge him 10-15 EURO a fee.

Please verify that if it is true or not ? Thanks.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anybody know? -_-;


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Depends on the bank. Most banks here in Portugal have monthly standing charges


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for replying asap. Can you estimate how much ? Are Portugal and Azores both difference for a monthly standing charges ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Can you answer those questions?

Oh yes.. There is no edit button so I will type it.

If you use the ATM more than 3 times in one month then you got a charge fee in America -- our bank called Bank of America. That's their policy and what about Azores and Portugal's rules to use the ATM (BANK CARD) ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Over 270 and nobody wants to help me? Where is your humanity? I feel hurt.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You're getting much response because your question is a bit vague. 

If you think about it, every bank is going to have it's own set of charges so you'd probably get more accurate info for individual banks if you just looked at their websites. 

Most of the sites will have an English version and those that don't you can either use auto translate or a translator program. 

For what it's worth, we bank with Millennium and whilst I'm sure there is a charge, it's not a significant amount...... I'm not sure but get an idea it's something in the region of 2 or 3%.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

What's wrong with my question being a bit vague ? Be an understanding and an open mind.  

Yes, I just checked the google for BCP website and it answered my question. Thanks. 

Be bear with me that I might ask the questions but before I do.. I will research the GOOGLE first before I ask here.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

azoreseuropa said:


> What's wrong with my question being a bit vague ? Be an understanding and an open mind.
> 
> Yes, I just checked the google for BCP website and it answered my question. Thanks.
> 
> *Be bear with me that I might ask the questions but before I do.. I will research the GOOGLE first before I ask here.*


Well done you deserve a medal


----------

